# Tough, Affordable, Accurate Saw



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

True (humorous) story to add on:

In high school/college, probably about 1/3 of all the tools in Dad's shop were mine. When I bought my own house, Dad was gracious enough to load up my remaining tools from the shop and bring them to me. Since then, he's replaced almost all of them with identical or very similar tools. I guess he missed having them!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I own a 12" compound sliding bosch that I like in the shop.

But… I've owned this Dewalt for years and have taken it out on the job time after time. I've got lots of hours on it. Can't be killed. And it maintains it's accuracy. Not as elegant as some other saws but gets the job done just the same and is really, really tough.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> True (humorous) story to add on:
> 
> In high school/college, probably about 1/3 of all the tools in Dad s shop were mine. When I bought my own house, Dad was gracious enough to load up my remaining tools from the shop and bring them to me. Since then, he s replaced almost all of them with identical or very similar tools. I guess he missed having them!
> 
> - PPK


Nice story. I'm sure he misses you too.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I will have to second this review, although my opinions are based on the 704 which is the single bevel 12" version. 
It has been a workhorse. Between the chopsaw and a crosscut sled on my tablesaw, I haven't found anything I can't handle.

It just keeps working. And it certainly has seen some heavy use.

The Cons I see are dust collection and blade cost with the 12" blades. Your 10" blades are much more reasonable. 
I had to go to considerable lengths to enclose and capture the dust plume. That's the trade-off with using a portable tool as a stationary shop tool I guess.

I agree with your review, it's a keeper.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I also have owned one for a long time and the only thing I've ever had to do is replace the blade. I also added a laser as well so I could line up the cut and I think I might have bought the stand for it as well. It's been around so long I don't remember the details. Beyond that, it is solid, dependable and reliable. I built a shroud for dust collection

Wish more things were made like this. I will say DeWalt seems to understand making good solid woodworking equipment.


----------



## jwisbey (Oct 17, 2011)

Count me in as one that has owned this saw (12" version) as well. I have had it for 18+ years, and as the others, have just replaced the blade. It is dead-on accurate since day one. I will admit that this was the best purchase I have ever made for the shop. It is used as much, if not more, than any other tool. Glad others have had the same experience with it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I owned a 10" earlier model Bosch slider for years, and I have the older version of this DeWally and I gifted the Bosch to my BIL because I like the DeWalt. A lot less parts moving = tighter tolerance for better cuts. I hardly see a difference in capabilities between the 10" slider and my 12 chopper. Biggest plus is I bought it at Lowes on Black Friday several years ago for 89 bux, that is HF kind of money for a great tool.

Nice review.

I grew up using a miter box, and a handsaw. My box did have a 2 way bevel, but I never used it, always was just easier to flip the board.


----------

